# Quality Rod Storage



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

With us using rods for casting and trolling ranging in size from 7' to 9' and not necessarly all 2 piece rods needed to research for a rod/reel storage holder. Our trolling reels are larger bait casters with line counters and casting they the low profile bait casters.

So needed something allowing ample storage for the variety of rods and reel sizes we use. Have another storage holder but the plastic clips didn't work for larger diameter rods. Including rods won't fit in the house with the ceiling clearance.

I don't like taking the 2 piece rods apart and/or leaning long one piece rods against the wall as that has a tendency to bow the rod when left in storage for an extended time. Including the dreaded fear of them getting knocked over and/or being stepped on and damaged.  

Scouring Mr. Rogers Neighborhood (aka WWW) low-n-beholden found this on Cabelas after some digging and after reading reviews about a similar one on Cabelas made of MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard) consumer reviews weren't favorable wrt the MDF and the boards tendency of splitting.

The TACO™ Sport Fishing Polyethylene Big-Game Rolling Rod Rack I purchased had no consumer reviews making me leary including it was a tad bit pricer but on sale. So made the plunge and said what the heck can always send it back or drive down to Lehi and return.

WOW well worth that extra dollar plunge and we're very pleased with it. Sturdy locking casters heavy duty polyethylene construction. Directions to assemble could've been better but being retired Jet Engine Technicians nothing but a thing. :mrgreen:

Here's the link so you can take a lookee see...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/TACO8482 ... l+Products

Have ours setup in the garage. Now I have peace of mind for our rods and reels when stored. Not a great photo as I took it with the cell phone but you'll get the idea. Won't rust, rot or having to worry about split boards or clips that bust off. Fits nice and secure against the back of the garage wall looking like a fine piece of furniture...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a slick set up k2.

I simply hang my rods on the garage wall using several medium sized screw in type " L " hooks. Keeps them up off the floor and out of the way. Lots of stuff in the garage so stowing them this way prevents me or my wife from driving into them or the kids laying their bikes and such against them. My more expensive rods and reels stay in their cases in an old gym style locker I have. Helps to keep them locked up where the neighborhood thieves cant steal them.


----------

